

Ask HN: Sutherland's Sketchpad for linux? - kraemate

Is there something similar to Ivan Sutherland's legendary Sketchpad available for linux, or even an online javascript based version?
Something which combines object recognition and the constraints management. 
I could only find the geometric constraint solving tools as the closest approximation.
======
bmelton
It might be overkill, but the nearest analog (perhaps successor would be a
better term) that I can think of is SketchUp.

~~~
kraemate
Thanks, but i was looking at something simple and more of a sketchpad clone.
Its surprising that there aren't such software even 40 years later.

